
Net Neutrality Is Dead – Long Live Common Sense - isostatic
https://go.forrester.com/blogs/net-neutrality-is-dead-long-live-common-sense/
======
iamNumber4
The Telecom/ISP that stays neutral will get all the business. Any company that
throttles services are greedy. Going to a social media domain vs a streaming
service domain has zero difference on how the underlying technology of the
internet works.

Common sense was out the window in this article when it was written.

